# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  waypoint bot

## lukbauwens

is there a bot that is very easy to install and just goes for all the waypoints in tyrea?

Don' t need a fight/heart/dungeon stuff but just the waypoints would be awesome.

thx

----------


## Tokah

There were some great ones in the past, and even some that used TELEPORTS! Ultra fast map completions! But sadly anet is able to detect most map completion script now. I do not know of a good one that isn't private. It is possible, but would have to be one rarely used/ privately made for you. If too many people use same one, anet will detect again.

----------

